

Show HN: LEWT – Lazy Enterprise for Hackers Without Time - _wWw
http://www.jwije.com/LEWT/

======
smt88
Why CLI?

~~~
fiatjaf
Why not CLI? It is for hackers and CLI is faster than everything else.

~~~
smt88
CLI is not "faster than everything else". In some cases it's faster, and in
some cases it isn't, especially if a GUI alternative is well-designed.

I asked the question because invoicing (and exploring/updating databases in
general) is something that is always slower via CLI vs GUI.

I know there are CLI hipsters out there that think that typing long commands
in a terminal is somehow cooler or more pure or whatever, but sometimes GUI is
just faster.

In this case, if you're someone who lives in a terminal, maybe the effort of
switching out to a browser is painful for you. I don't really understand that
use case, but it's certainly possible.

The purpose of my question was more along the lines of, "Is this a CLI tool
because you want the API to use elsewhere? Because you want to script certain
repetitive tasks? Or because you just don't like switching out to a browser?"

~~~
_wWw
Fair point. GUI is definitely faster for putting together an invoice (i.e. on
paypal). However LEWT is all about extracting your data from existing sources
and processing it, I maintain my invoicing data (hours worked) directly in my
google calendar now so I manage that all in a GUI. I use LEWT to pull and
process that data. I agree that monkeying around in a CLI isn't always great,
for me however the convenience and time savings comes from only having to
maintain my data in one spot. To try and answer your question - its CLI for
expert convenience, it has an API so it can be wrapped in a GUI of your
choosing at a later stage.

